# See Spot Run - breed



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

What breed is Agent 11 aka Spot, in see spot run?

My obvious first thought was bull mastiff, but he isn't very tall and a lot stockier, as well as having a more solid face and head. Is he possibly a Boerboel? Or is he a BM?

What do you think?





































English Bull Mastiff









South African Mastiff (Boerboel)









His muzzle seems shorter than a BB though? But not as 'saggy' as a BM!


----------



## RachyBobs (Oct 18, 2009)

Hes a Enlgish Bull Mastiff x


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

He's a BM apparently and very gorgeous


----------



## SpringerHusky (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks like a bullmastif to me, the dog pictured above is one. I had neighbors with a BM that looked like spot, the picture you showed i've never seen a bm look like that all the ones i've met look like spot.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

The movie website says he's a dark BM who they lightened up somehow.


----------

